

Is it too easy to spam Twitter by using hashtags? - codemechanic
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jul/08/hashtags-twitter-spam

======
alexbosworth
It's way too easy - #beijing is full of spam and reporting it via block or
@spam seemingly doesn't help

I've been working on a tool to solve this problem for myself where I can mute
bad users or only show known good users : <http://tweetbe.at/>

~~~
codemechanic
good idea. spam filter for hashtags

